# Making a rhinestone motif template from a logo



## Lyflyk (Nov 25, 2007)

Ok so i have been in talks with a few people on how to make templates and i have seen a few topics on here about the mehods but noone has posted a walkthrough on how i can create a brush and basically flood my design with the ss10 dots...im really confused by the one in i love rhinestones topic... cos it looks like the tutorial starts midway and i cant seem to do the steps explained.Can anyone make this simple cos i would love to be able to this myself therefore saving me money wen it comes to making the templates.Regards


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

I would love to see this also. OR any idea's on how what to buy to start.

Thanks


----------



## Lyflyk (Nov 25, 2007)

ive seen the step by step guide somewhere on here but i wasnt searching it when i did.I know many people on here know how how to do it ..plse help !!


----------



## Lyflyk (Nov 25, 2007)

no one at all ?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

i am sorry , No one answered your question, I do not use corel programs,, but i know stone stencils makes a software Das , system to make it easeir,,
Sandy jo
MonkeyMeMe


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I use Corel Draw and the problen is that it will not flood an area with the "dots" you make brushes out of. You need to draw lines for the brushes to place the dots on. To use the "brushes" to fill an area, you need to make some lines to use as guides for the brushes to follow. Use the contour tool or the "snap too' tool with an offset from the original outline to get lines that the brushes can place the dots on. You will need to also learn the "spacing" of the dots/brush to get them to place near correctly. Then you go to arrange and ungroup them to move/remove or replace the dots in tight areas to make them fit right without any over crowding or overlapping. Good luck. This sounds complicated till after you have done it once so keep trying till you get it and you'll have a good tool in your possession to do things a lot of people just wish they could do.
Terry


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Terry,
thanks for answering that question,, for the persone whom never got a answer , I just discovered it today,,.
thanks again,
Sandy Jo


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Lyflyk said:


> Ok so i have been in talks with a few people on how to make templates and i have seen a few topics on here about the mehods but noone has posted a walkthrough on how i can create a brush and basically flood my design with the ss10 dots...im really confused by the one in i love rhinestones topic... cos it looks like the tutorial starts midway and i cant seem to do the steps explained.Can anyone make this simple cos i would love to be able to this myself therefore saving me money wen it comes to making the templates.Regards


If you know CorelDraw try this:
http://sites.google.com/site/lnfortunspages/Home/RhinestoneTutorial.pdf?attredirects=0

If you have any questions at all about the procedure my email address is on the first page.


----------



## sewandgarden (Aug 22, 2010)

I am new to this forum but in reading the posts I think maybe someone can help me with rhinestoning. I have a heat press and I bought Corel Draw so I could make rhinestone templates. However, I don't know how to use Corel Draw. I watched a video that shows how to do it but it doesn't shos some important steps. The video says to esimage 100 stones, but doesn't show WHERE to type in the 100. I tried several things but nothing worked. Also, after you have the stones, how do you get them on the design's outline? I would really appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

To work straight out of corel and create rhinestone designs you need to create a brush in stones to follow your path.

But there are also add on rhinestone programs that you can use as well with Corel called Macros.

Rstones is one
Luis InFortune has another. (He is a member here) and has you tube videos too
As a beginner i would suggest one of these if you want to keep using Corel.

Both work good.


----------



## sewandgarden (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks. I have a long way to go. I don't know how to create a brush or "follow a path." I'll research Corel on how to create a brush & follow a path. Thanks, again.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

there are a ton of corel videos on you tube, and they will help alot,, 
Once you get things started we can help with the rest.


----------



## sewandgarden (Aug 22, 2010)

I saw a great video. I followed it but then he said you have to estimate how many stones to use. He then said let's type in 100. It didn't show where he typed in the 100 and he didn't say where he did that. But the next screen shows the stone in place and he adjusted a few.

Where did he type in 100? I viewed that videos man times but that is the part that has left me wondering. 

I'm also trying to find more videos but none of them help with Corel Draw.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

If you do not want to invest the several hundreds that some programs cost, you might want to invest 50 dollars and check out the macromonster.com plug in for rhinestones. It is normally 100 but was on sale for 50. It is a download. Will save you much time and aggravation for not much money. There are step by step videos for it. I do not use it, but I know there are those on this forum that use it successfully. I did have it for a while as a backup to my other software when I had a pc issue and had to go to an older pc for a while.


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

Your going to laugh but...I have Rstones and funtime..and can't get them to work on my corel draw. So, now I have vinyl express and I go back and forth from corel to LXi and I go bonkers sometimes..I need someone to come to my house and set me up! I know that's not going to happen...

It's a nice time to visit Florida for any of you guys want to come...lol..

I would love to purchase the obling but a little out of my price range...I know it takes time to get all this right but I'm trying not to lose my patience..

Now, I have to try the tracing part of all of this and that is going to make me crazier....Thanks for listening to my rant I feel much better!

THis forum is the best and I thank everyone for being so helpful. If it wasn't for people like you all I would be a lot worse off...


----------



## miamirhinestone (Mar 10, 2009)

where in Florida are you????? I am in Miami


----------



## luv2bling (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm in the Space Coast...Cocoa Beach! I love Miami. I should be coming down that way hopefully soon....


----------



## Urbanwear (Jun 10, 2010)

Lyflyk said:


> " how i can create a brush and basically flood my design with the ss10 "


Hi Lyflyk
For simple outlines I use the custom brushes made in corelX5. Here a few tutorials;

PDF; Creating a Rhinestone Brush
*http://tinyurl.com/c9fqfjg*

Youtube video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbEmCPtJgzw&feature=related


I use these sizes to create my templates, SS6 - 2,49mm hole, SS8 - 2,9mm hole, SS10 3,29mm hole. 











These sizes are okay for my setup, you can have a slight variation +/- of the hole diameter which will depend on stone types, template material and cutter.
Roger


----------



## sewandgarden (Aug 22, 2010)

Urbanwear said:


> Hi Lyflyk
> For simple outlines I use the custom brushes made in corelX5. Here a few tutorials;
> 
> PDF; Creating a Rhinestone Brush
> ...


 
Thank you! This is very helpful BUT can you please guide me on this video. 

On number 3 of Applying Rhinestones to Path, where do I find the "Property Toolbar" with the "Dabs/Spacing of Object(s) to be Sprayed" option. I don't see it on the Property Toolbar. Is there more than ne Property Toolbar? I've tried every button but don't know where to find it so I can change the size. Thanks.

Tina


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great info,, thanks for taking the time to do this

Sandy jo


----------

